# A-Plan does it again insuring my 6 Skylines :)



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I have to say a big up to A-Plan yet again.

I've just insured my cars, all mods declared :

R32 GTR Vspec
R33 GTR
R33 GTS-t x 2
Project Moff Race Car
Nissan Stagea

All costing less for a year than it probably does for an 18 year old to insure a 1.2 Saxo 

Looking for insurance, defo worth a shout for Japanese cars

https://www.aplan.co.uk/thatcham-schemes
01635 879 910


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Moff said:


> I have to say a big up to A-Plan yet again.
> 
> I've just insured my cars, all mods declared :
> 
> ...


So How much was it?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

How much was the R33 GTR quote?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Shouldn't this be in the insurance section, Moff, you biff?!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

MS33 said:


> How much was the R33 GTR quote?


I'm paying £480 a year with them for mine.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I'm paying £480 a year with them for mine.


Cheers mook, I paid £280 last year with Classicline ins, so want to try and get cheaper again if poss.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm paying either £560 or £580 on the R35, mods declared. Great service.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Johnny G said:


> Great service.


Great sales anyway. 

Broker's should be judged on their service and actions after a prang, not on how cheap the premium, or how good the geezer on the phone was.
No-one ever comments on this though.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

moleman said:


> Great sales anyway.
> 
> Broker's should be judged on their service and actions after a prang, not on how cheap the premium, or how good the geezer on the phone was.
> No-one ever comments on this though.


Very true, very true.


----------



## Bodiebruv (Dec 19, 2015)

Bloody show off, SIX cars, WTF

BB


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

They were too expensive this year for me.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Service has been pretty good. Over the last 13 years of ownership, have probably been with them for 8 or 9 of those years...



moleman said:


> Shouldn't this be in the insurance section, Moff, you biff?!


Sorry Sir !!


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

moleman said:


> Great sales anyway.
> 
> Broker's should be judged on their service and actions after a prang, not on how cheap the premium, or how good the geezer on the phone was.
> No-one ever comments on this though.


Not completely true unless you read every forum, every day and read all posts left by clients  

I helped a client out with a claim last year and he took the time to post up on the forum.. 

"So. 
A week after getting insured with A-plan. 
I crashed my van. 

Sods bleedin law init. 


It hasn't gone well with the garage to be fair. 
But Dan and A-plan have been simply outstanding. 
I cannot rate them highly enough. 
Because they take it as seriously as me. 
That van means a lot to me. And they know that. 
So having someone like Dan deal with stuff on my behalf has been superb. 
I am being dealt with like I am a proper human being. 



I ended up at the doctors with stress related chest pains due to dealing with my last insurance company. 
They were simply awful. I had to fight them to do anything. 
Having to speak to some moody and unmotivated idiots and pretty much beg them for their help. Is unacceptable. 


Whereas. A-plan have been only to willing to help or listen to me. 
Which is what I want from an insurance company. 
But I don't have to demand it. 
They are like that anyway. They want to help. 
Which makes my life so much easier. 



It's all still ongoing. 
But I am so glad I went with A-plan. 
"
..........................................................................

There was another really amazing bit of feedback after I handled a claim from beginning to end for a client but due to the serious nature of the claim, I will not post the feedback on here. It was a horrible claim to deal with but I got it sorted. 

After 13 years at A-Plan now, I will always try and help where I can  

Dan 
A-Plan 
01635-879905


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Moff said:


> I have to say a big up to A-Plan yet again.
> 
> I've just insured my cars, all mods declared :
> 
> ...


My pleasure Moff and glad we could help 

All the best 

Dan 
A-Plan 
01635-879905


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Not completely true unless you read every forum, every day and read all posts left by clients


It is true for this forum, Dan, which is the one we are concerned with and pretty much the only one I read regularly.

In 14 years here, I don't believe that I have ever read a post crash report, good or bad. Service after a crash IS what matters.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

moleman said:


> It is true for this forum, Dan, which is the one we are concerned with and pretty much the only one I read regularly.
> 
> In 14 years here, I don't believe that I have ever read a post crash report, good or bad. Service after a crash IS what matters.


The thing is, save someone £50.00 on there premium or have something go wrong and they will post up and tell as many people as they can. 

Take the time and effort to support someone in a claim and get it sorted and its just part of your job, so people will rarely post up. When was the last time you thanked your binman for doing his job, but he still takes your rubbish away each week. 

Over the years I have sorted windscreen claims, got involved with third parties, helped to value peoples cars to make sure they get the right pay out, but its part of the service. 

I have worked at A-Plan for over 13 years now and like there work ethics of being a friendly broker who go the extra mile. 

Dan


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

six skylines?? How do you choose which to drive??


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Chronos said:


> six skylines?? How do you choose which to drive??


ini mini miny mo usually works.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The thing is, save someone £50.00 on there premium *or have something go wrong* and they will post up and tell as many people as they can.


Not that I ever recall seeing on here they don't. That's my point.
Maybe every user here resides in an insurance utopia where they've all been dealt with 100% satisfactorily after a prang?


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

moleman said:


> Not that I ever recall seeing on here they don't. That's my point.
> Maybe every user here resides in an insurance utopia where they've all been dealt with 100% satisfactorily after a prang?


I posted up a comment from a happy client who I helped with a claim and would do the same for anyone. 

Part of the reason I attend shows and events is to get a better understanding of the vehicles and what they can do. It does help when getting you guys rates or helping with claims. Have done drift days, race days and understand the scene really well. 

I do understand why you commented on the thread about service, but I do take the job very seriously. I actually became really good friends with Balloo2u on the SOC forum after I sorted his windscreen claim. Have insured him every since as he knows I will look after him  

Dan 
A-Plan


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just make sure it's with a company that will pay out should anything happen.
Through my own experience I wouldn't touch A-plan with a bargepole. 
Rubbish when you need them the most. 
Imo


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

car killer said:


> Just make sure it's with a company that will pay out should anything happen.
> Through my own experience I wouldn't touch A-plan with a bargepole.
> Rubbish when you need them the most.
> Imo


This!!! Always been with admiral never had an issue now i need them for the theft of my car they are taking there time been 6 weeks so far and still no price on what i am getting back.

Pretty annoying when you are not to blame and still its difficult to deal with.

Never tried A-plan but if i was id defo want to make sure i would be dealt with better than Admiral.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

to be fair there is not a broker or insurer in the land who has not had their share of claims that have gone wrong and without looking into the details of a particular case its hard to comment. 

We do try and help with claims the best we can and deal with the insurers but things do happen and it might be out of our control. 

For every one nightmare claim you hear about, you do not hear about the claims that were dealt with correctly. 

All the best 

Dan 
A-Plan


----------

